# How Do I Clip My Dogs ears If I wanted Them Clipped?



## RedPitKid94

If Any One Knows How To Clipp Dog Ears Pm Me Or Post Me.


----------



## cEElint

step 1: take your dog to the vet
step 2: pay the vet
step 3: pick your dog up


----------



## A-Train

Take your pup to the vet. The fact your considering even attempting to do this this yourself when you have no idea what to do makes me question if you should even have a pup.


----------



## RedPitKid94

No I'm Not talking botut actually doing it my self you guys. I'm Saying Like since I'm Young if the vet would do it for me i'm only 16. I wouldnt consider doing it my self.


----------



## aimee235

Call different vets and go see which ones have done APBT crops. Look at pics of their previous work and make sure it's something you like. Then make an appt.


----------



## RedPitKid94

I Got A Friend That His Gramp Is A Vet And will do it but hes out of town right now but i havent seen his work befor so idk ywt but imma keep my ears and eyes open.



aimee235 said:


> Call different vets and go see which ones have done APBT crops. Look at pics of their previous work and make sure it's something you like. Then make an appt.


----------



## A-Train

Well thats a bit reassuring. My bad then. The way you worded and that you posted this in the "Do-it-yourself" forum had me assuming you were trying to figure out how to "do it yourself". As long as it is still legal were you live find a vet experienced with it and make an apointment.


----------



## RedPitKid94

Yeah Oh Because idk where to have put this post so i was um i guess it would be under do it your self. And I'm Kinda New To this and idk how this works.



A-Train said:


> Well thats a bit reassuring. My bad then. The way you worded and that you posted this in the "Do-it-yourself" forum had me assuming you were trying to figure out how to "do it yourself". As long as it is still legal were you live find a vet experienced with it and make an apointment.


----------



## A-Train

Looks under "health and nutrition" there is quite a few threads ons ear crops in there. Or you could just try out the search function


----------



## RedPitKid94

Thanks man. Did You have your dogs ears recently cropped?



A-Train said:


> Looks under "health and nutrition" there is quite a few threads ons ear crops in there. Or you could just try out the search function


----------



## cEElint

just make sure he's clipped ears before, he should have pictures if he has.,.. then decided whether or not you want him to do it.. i've seen some hackjobs from vets before


----------



## A-Train

Yes I did.


----------



## RedPitKid94

i will because i dont want my dog to look like a idiot did it.



cEElint said:


> just make sure he's clipped ears before, he should have pictures if he has.,.. then decided whether or not you want him to do it.. i've seen some hackjobs from vets before


----------



## RedPitKid94

i was asking because I Think I seen your post about your dogs ears being cropped.



A-Train said:


> Yes I did.


----------



## performanceknls

Find a vet in your area and you may have to have an adult sign off on the dog at the vets. Look at the work the vet has done and if you like it then I would go with that vet. I have had many dogs ears cropped over the years and it is hard to find a good show crop vet. If you are looking for just a regular crop just look at the pictures and hopefully you like the vets job. It is expensive in most areas to get them done right and it takes a lot of after care.


----------



## RedPitKid94

Yeah I 'm still looking for some vets down close to were i live but I Might get my dog ears cropped in ga.I gotta go pick son one up their. and their is a place that i like the way they do their ear cropping he vet but The money is wat kinda worry's me and my dog.



performanceknls said:


> Find a vet in your area and you may have to have an adult sign off on the dog at the vets. Look at the work the vet has done and if you like it then I would go with that vet. I have had many dogs ears cropped over the years and it is hard to find a good show crop vet. If you are looking for just a regular crop just look at the pictures and hopefully you like the vets job. It is expensive in most areas to get them done right and it takes a lot of after care.


----------



## Aczdreign

If you're worried about the cost to crop, just leave em natural!
Nothing wrong with big floppy ears. 
Whichever route you choose, good luck to ya!


----------



## RedPitKid94

well the money really doesnt worry me it's mostly that i dont want some one to like try to steal money from me. and that I'm not sure if they vet would give me the plastic collar for him


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

If you're considering driving all the way to Georgia, you'll pass right through Jacksonville, FL. I know of three different vets in the jacksonville area that do quality crops. Are you interested? Also, you need to think about this, the dog stays over night for the procedure and it will need post operative care like meds, but most importantly stitch removal, and you may have to make a "support system" for your dogs ears if they do not stand correctly the first time around (this can be anywhere from one week to 4 months of wrapping with breaks in between for the ears to breathe), and if you don't have the vet who preformed the surgery within driving distance to where you live you very well will not get the RIGHT follow up care... often times when you have to use that "support system" your puppy developes an ear infection from being closed off to air.


----------



## RedPitKid94

yeah thats what conserns me but yeah i am willin to try the vets in jacksonville and i would do the drive for my dog. i would drive to jacksonville it's a three hour drive.



Indigo Bully Connection said:


> If you're considering driving all the way to Georgia, you'll pass right through Jacksonville, FL. I know of three different vets in the jacksonville area that do quality crops. Are you interested? Also, you need to think about this, the dog stays over night for the procedure and it will need post operative care like meds, but most importantly stitch removal, and you may have to make a "support system" for your dogs ears if they do not stand correctly the first time around (this can be anywhere from one week to 4 months of wrapping with breaks in between for the ears to breathe), and if you don't have the vet who preformed the surgery within driving distance to where you live you very well will not get the RIGHT follow up care... often times when you have to use that "support system" your puppy developes an ear infection from being closed off to air.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

I personally use the first vets office

White House Animal Hospital
11004 West Beaver Street
Jacksonville, FL 32220-2190
(904) 781-0599


All Animal Clinic 
760 Blanding Blvd
Orange Park, FL 32065-5721
904-272-7875


Normandy Animal Hospital 
8615 Normandy Boulevard
Jacksonville, FL 32221-6798
(904) 786-5282


At normandy I've heard there is quite a wait though as to where all animal and whitehouse they're more individual attention.


----------



## Aczdreign

RedPitKid94 said:


> well the money really doesnt worry me it's mostly that i dont want some one to like try to steal money from me. and that I'm not sure if they vet would give me the plastic collar for him


You don't want someone to steal your money?
By 'plastic collar,' are you referring to a cone for his neck so he doesn't scratch it?

It seems like you might need to do a little more homework before you run out and have this procedure done; Do you know anything about the aftercare required? I have never had this done myself, but I've heard lots of times that it is painful to the dog and that the aftercare is very intensive.

Like I said, nothing wrong with floppy ears, but if you do decide to crop them, just be sure you know how to handle things yourself, especially seeing as you'll have a 'three hour' drive back to the vet if something goes wrong.
Three hours is a long, long time.

Again, best of luck to you!


----------



## RedPitKid94

I will try white house then.I dnt leaave to ga till next week. i'm not going to do it when i go but I want to when i come back.



Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I personally use the first vets office
> 
> White House Animal Hospital
> 11004 West Beaver Street
> Jacksonville, FL 32220-2190
> (904) 781-0599
> 
> All Animal Clinic
> 760 Blanding Blvd
> Orange Park, FL 32065-5721
> 904-272-7875
> 
> Normandy Animal Hospital
> 8615 Normandy Boulevard
> Jacksonville, FL 32221-6798
> (904) 786-5282
> 
> At normandy I've heard there is quite a wait though as to where all animal and whitehouse they're more individual attention.


----------



## RedPitKid94

thank you for the correction becaus emy friend told me that the cone was called the plastic coller.and for the drive i wont worry about that because i'm going to be stay were the vet's at mostly likley in a motel



Aczdreign said:


> You don't want someone to steal your money?
> By 'plastic collar,' are you referring to a cone for his neck so he doesn't scratch it?
> 
> It seems like you might need to do a little more homework before you run out and have this procedure done; Do you know anything about the aftercare required? I have never had this done myself, but I've heard lots of times that it is painful to the dog and that the aftercare is very intensive.
> 
> Like I said, nothing wrong with floppy ears, but if you do decide to crop them, just be sure you know how to handle things yourself, especially seeing as you'll have a 'three hour' drive back to the vet if something goes wrong.
> Three hours is a long, long time.
> 
> Again, best of luck to you!


----------



## aimee235

Well if you want to get technical it's called an elizabethan collar.


----------



## Aczdreign

Here's a website that I dug up with a google search, a little basic information on ear cropping.

Ear Cropping


----------



## Aczdreign

aimee235 said:


> Well if you want to get technical it's called an elizabethan collar.


REALLY?
I didn't know that, that's funny.
Hooray for trivia!


----------



## RedPitKid94

Oh well i guess we learn something new. idk not know that



Aczdreign said:


> REALLY?
> I didn't know that, that's funny.
> Hooray for trivia!


----------



## RedPitKid94

yeah I had Read that yesterday. becasue i was looking for the things that can go wrong with the proceder



Aczdreign said:


> Here's a website that I dug up with a google search, a little basic information on ear cropping.
> 
> Ear Cropping


----------



## BluePitBoi

*Take it to a Vet or Someone that really knows...*

I wouldn't really take it to someone that knows exactly what they are doing such as a Vet. Trust me don't do it yourself if you don't know how to or even have the tools. Don't be like some idiot cropping his dogs ears without putting it to sleep on youtube, guess it was some third world country. I was pissed when I saw that and said I won't crop my puppy if he isn't put to sleep, but he was so just be ready for the after care because on my first puppy that was stolen I had no clue and did my best and never put the cone on him. Yet for my current puppy I left the cone for almost 3 weeks and did cleaning every 3 days or so. So good luck and hope you find the right vet to get your puppy cropped. That is my puppy several weeks after getting cropped.


----------



## performanceknls

Sorry to pick on the pictures above but this thread is educational and do not take it the wrong way.....

That dog pictured above is when a crop goes wrong. See how the ear is leaning and standing up correctly on it's own? That is from a lack of proper taping, the ears have to be trained to stand up correctly or you will get crops that look like that. I have had to tape ears as long as about 7 weeks to get them to stand correctly and some just do it on it's own each dog and crop is different. If you just want cropped ears and do not care how they turn out then I guess it is ok but if I am going to spend that kind of money I want them to look correct and I also show my dogs.

You can have the best crop job in the world but if you do not do proper after care they can look like crap and not turn out right, you have no one to blame but yourself for not taping properly. Just something for you to think about.

IMO I would NOT use the hard plastic cones they hurt the dog and can cause the ears to eal incorrectly because they push on the ears. My suggestion is to get a soft cone like this. I use these on all my crops now and they work wonders. I am taking 4 dogs in next week to get cropped and I have bough soft cones for all of them. I too have to drive 3 hours to get the ears cropped then 3 hours back.

http://www.lambertvetsupply.com/Collar-Vet-Recovery-612--pr--014TML01RC200


----------



## Nizmosmommy

Too be honest, I would just take in all the information your given now, and leave them natural, then in the future when your older, and have more funds have your next dogs ears cropped. The maintenance on taking care of the ears afterwards is just as important and time consuming as the procedure itself. But if you are going to have it done regardless, definitely keep getting as much info as possible from Lisa, PerformanceKennels.
She has dealt with a lot of dogs and can help you to find a place that works and has doctors that know what they are doing. 
Good luck


----------



## BluePitBoi

*OOPs!!*

Well performanceknls no offense taken, I did forget to mention that the prior picture was before the taping since I did let the ears heal completely before taping. Boi did need taping after a few weeks after the crop and cone since the plastic cone does tend to push the ears down and makes the ears tip face inwards. I used the cone since I couldn't watch Boi 24/7 because on my previous puppy just would scratch everytime I wasn't near him, which made the after care very difficult IMO. I did let the ears heal prior to the taping on Boi so I didn't want to reopen any wounds. I wish I would've known of that Vet Recovery Collar. None of the pet stores or Vets mentioned that collar to me. So Nizmosmommy it's your dog and do what you like with it. If you go natural then you can't go wrong, but if you do crop just be patient and prepared for the after care. Good LUCK and hope to hear from you soon. Hope other members can provide more info. Taping and after taping in PIX.


----------



## performanceknls

There you go! See that is what I am talking about they need to be taped in many cases to get them to stand properly. I know people who use mole skin but I guess I am just use to taping since that is how I have always done it. Thanks for the after pictures that is exactly what I was talking about and yes the soft cone is a life saver with cropped ears. When the crop starts to heal they will start to itch and why the collar is so important. If they scratch too hard they can become infected or the stitches can come out and your healing time is longer. we have many good threads about taping ears do a search on ear crop and taping.


----------



## Lex's Guardian

*ASK YOUR VET FOR A LIST OF REFERENCES YOU CAN CONSULT, AS WELL AS PHOTOS*

You can tell it's a good vet if they seem appreciative of all your questions... There's quite a few you'd be surprised who are only in it for cashflow


----------

